# Bikini Karate Babes



## Cirdan (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow! Nice moves. I bet even Ashida Kim can`t do the nipple lazer.

http://www.destructoid.com/bikini-karate-babes


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 7, 2007)

anything to promote games 
It is an attention getting add but that is all I will say


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well that game certainly is not for childern.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

It's not often that words fail me but ... wonder when the Chicks With Swords follow up is coming out .


----------



## exile (Nov 7, 2007)

Just when you think the world can't get any stupider, ....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

OK I made it to 52 seconds of that before I mercifully put it to death.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hahaha!!! The one woman sent out some "chi ball force" from her breasts!  Hahahaha!!!

That's the silliest thing I've seen today.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm...speechless.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I wonder if you have to pay $2.99 per minute to play that game?


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2007)

Spare me..


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh - hey! Looks just like MY dojo.......... NOT!!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> Oh - hey! Looks just like MY dojo.......... NOT!!!


 
How much was the registration fee again???


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I wonder if you have to pay $2.99 per minute to play that game?


 
Naw they have a special .99 cents a minute for the first 100 callers.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> How much was the registration fee again???


*
Hahahahahaha!!!
*


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, I guess I'm the weirdo....I'd play it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Wow, I guess I'm the weirdo....I'd play it!


 
Actually you are probably just the only honest one posting


----------



## Jai (Nov 7, 2007)

This is why I stopped playing video games....


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 8, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Wow, I guess I'm the weirdo....I'd play it!


 
Hey you can download the demo for free. 
The boob flamethrower is back, back, back, foreward, punch. :lol:


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2007)

Jai said:


> This is why I stopped playing video games....


 
This might be enough to get me to START playing video games...


----------

